# How do you...



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

well, this is going to be one of those topics I suppose.

We raise dairy goats, but there are ALWAYS too many males. Last year we were able to sell off all but three, and I was able to give two of them away. This year we have four does pregnant again (two for the first time). I expect we'll have at leat 50% male again.

My question is, how do you bring yourself to butcher a kid? I told the wife I'd put the ones we're planning on butchering in a paster where I don't see them often. That pasture is not built yet, so I'm likely to see these boys everyday. 

We've talked often about eating goats that we raised (we are doing this with chickens...). But, a chicken isn't a goat. 

I've read where some people have someone else butcher the goats for them, I suppose that's an option.

Mike


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I havent yet butchered any goats that I raised here but I am sure it is easier said than done when you get attached to them. I would not mess with them at all when they are young so you dont get attached to them...Give them the neccessary care and no attention...I think it would work and then at about 40# I would get them butchered...this is just from what I have learned today....hope this helps.

P.S. A separate pasture would help lots too.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

A separate pasture where you don't see them isn't good, because you won't see if they get sick. Why do you have to butcher them? Why not sell them off the farm to someone else for meat? That way you don't have to eat what you raise.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I take my boys to the meat processors- there is also a mobile person who will come with a truck to process but I haven't used him. Then there are people who will put them down and gut and skin them at the farm and then the carcass is taken to a butcher in town. You might ask locals what they do.
I couldn't do it myself, mostly because I'm afraid of guns and not strong enough to manhandle the dead weight. 
I have tried being not friendly to the bucklings- my first one was luckily for me a nasty dispositioned son of a gun who I was relieved to be able to take off. It was harder with the ones I really like. But I keep telling myself that I would proabably like any animals that I was going to eat. And I do manage to do it. Keeping them entire helps as sooner or later they have an agenda that makes them less like pets.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I must admit getting attached to my boys before they went to the processer that first year. But I knew we could not keep them and meat is why they were here.
I grieved several weeks before hand. Hubby gave me a bad time cause I insisted on trimming feet the day before. But I wanted them looking their best. 
I helped load and went with them. The processer kindly asked if I wanted to watch. Now this is just my way of going thru this.. if I was there when they were born and helped raise them I should be there for their demise as well, if for no other reason than the following... 
When the first one went down I was satisfied that it was indeed quick & easy. He commented on how nice they looked, both alive and hanging. Yes I watched him skin & gut. 
I still cry when boys are going to someone else for meat, but I cry when any does are leaving for pets as well. 
May I also add..if we know some of our animals are going for meat we need to know what it tastes like.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We take ours to a butcher(I could NEVER do it) but its still hard on the ride over there. You have to take comfort in knowing that you gave them a good life while they were here. One reason its not hard for us to butcher is because we know that if we sell them as pets, that they would be going to not so good homes(bad personal experience)


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I've found out how not to get attached to wethers. I haven't missed a wether since my first year of doing a 4-H market goat.

I don't like to pet on wethers...I'd rather pet on my does...so when the wether is up on the fence I consider him a "pest". He gets annoying because he wants attention too, but I won't give it to him. And I am happy when they leave. I know...it sounds so mean, but if you don't want to get attached, it's what you gotta do. My brother took Diego over to his ex-boss the other day to get him butchered and I don't miss him. Although...I DO NOT want to be there when they kill him and skin him...I help package the meat, but that's it. I just don't particularly want to see them killed regardless if I am attached to them or not.


----------



## gerald77 (Feb 13, 2008)

i heard that after a few times of doing it yourself that you just get used to it. homesteadingtoday.com has a picture" how to" in the goat part. it looks easier once the head is off. i'm getting meat rabbits soon and i have to whack them myself. i imagine i'll cry alot and then adapt. hey it's food. gotta eat. yummy goat, yummy rabbit. 

kristin


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Chickens I've done and will continue to do. I took our pig to a butcher last year. He cleaned it out and off and removed all the hair. We had to do the skinning and cutting. He's still in the smoke house now, just wating for the roaster and frying pan.

I dunno, maybe with time I'll be able to butcher my own goats. Looks like it won't be a problem this year, only one buckling and we are considering keeping him to breed with.

Thanks all!

Mike


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

We haven't done it yet... dh says he doesn't mind, he grew up on a farm... 
all i can picture is the bucks faces though... it turns me off. in time im sure everyone gets use to the idea... but it's always hard the first time.

lucky you only one buck.


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

One out of six - very different from last year. Six out of nine.

Mike


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes it easy to have someone butch for you the first year and you get use to the idea of eating the meat. Next year be there and if you can help with some part. Year after if you need it have someone there to help and case you need it. Or you can do what some of the 4-her's do. They can't bring their self to eat they own project but will trade with someone else. Just do what's best for you and your family. They is no right or worry way. I know if you do it yourself there is no cost but sometime you need to do what best for your heart. Shelly


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

nancy
your post made me cry
kristen
your post made me laugh
shelly 
your post made me cry again

luckily i only have 1 buck this year and he is already sold
my daughter showed 4h market class for the first time last year
she won grand champ
her sister (twin tho one dyed her hair blonde the other black) ended up doing the "auction walk" as kiara was crying to hard to do
and he only sold for $95

I can't eat goat - they're my babies
i can't eat rabbit either - they're rodents


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

heavenlyhaven 
Sorry did mean to make you cry. This is my way of looking at it. I know I will never be a vegetarian and I feel it's hypocritical for me to eat meat from a grocery store just because I don't know the animal. This is not a judgment thing just my personal feeling. I feel everyone needs to deal with this in their own way. I know my animals have the best possible lives good food, clean water, protection form bad weather and lots of love. I was also raised with butchering are own animals for meat. Actually we raised almost everything we ate when I was growing up. Shelly


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We too are getting into meat goats for our family this year and are expecting "meat kids" from 2 mommas in September. 

Our reasoning behind raising our own meat, is the cost is skyrocketing for meat around her because of gas prices, and then it is only OK meat. Then my hubby was diagnosed with Diabetes a year ago this past January (he is 39) and he DOES NOT want to be on insulin injections. Currently he takes his blood sugar twice daily (supposed to do it more) and takes a handful of meds twice daily. We have noticed that with "natural raised" meat and veggie diet, we can keep his blood sugar to about 170 - which is still a little to high. We are hoping that by having NO preservatives or any other "crap" in the meat, we will be able to bring it down more. 

We also bought 2 calves and we are bringing in chickens here shortly to get eggs (not for meat - I refuse to pluck them!) We might even get a pig.

We plan on loading a big stock trailer with all the animals and taking them to butcher all at one time and hey, might even get us a deer to add in the mix!

My hubby wants to build a slaughter house out back but we have bear, coyotes, and mountain lion, and I really don't want to lure them up to the property!


----------

